# Gaggia 74841



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Just wondering if anyone has any knowledge on this Gaggia machine i spotted on ebay, i like the look of it and i think the colour will help sell it to the wife, but if its not up to the standard of say a classic then i will not bother.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/191102513902?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_2378wt_1104

Thanks

Dave


----------



## oracleoftruth (Jan 15, 2014)

It's the espresso colour. I would stay away from it. It is like an evolution without the brass group and with a stainless steel boiler. Feels more flimsy and will have very poor temp stability.

If you like how it looks, look at the Gaggia baby class and get it sprayed red!


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Thanks fella, i know the classic is a great entry level machine, but man it looks dull!

Found a baby on eaby, will keep an eye on the price.

How do they stack up next to the classic?


----------



## oracleoftruth (Jan 15, 2014)

Depends. The older (2006) baby class has a solenoid so is basically the same machine. Some don't have solenoid valves though; check the year of purchase and compare to an exploded diagram like this: http://www.gaggiamanualservice.com/uploads/2/7/3/4/2734199/new_baby_06_class_rev01.pdf


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

This might be a stupid question....

The difference between a baby class and baby twin, is the twin has twin boilers??


----------



## oracleoftruth (Jan 15, 2014)

Yes sort of. Has a thermoblock for the steam and apparently isn't very good. Don't hear good things about them. Better would be kitchenaid artisan as it has 2 real boilers.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

ahh watching one of these on ebay, £156 with 2 days left


----------



## oracleoftruth (Jan 15, 2014)

If you live in london this may be a good bet: http://www.gumtree.com/p/for-sale/digitally-modified-gaggia-classic-espresso-machine-and-iberital-grinder/1053164375

Or they may courier if you make it easy for them (or pay extra)


----------

